# Habanero Titanium Bikes



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a Titanium Road bike frame from them...The Nuevo. I have read the company website throughly and I am giving serious consideration to the Nuevo frame with a Enve fork.

I am 6ft 4" and 255lbs, I have had the same custom steel Landshark since 1998 but it was built for crits and I wants something more comfortable. 

I have seen two of these bikes in the 14 years I have been riding.

I am interested in whether or not you have owned one or if you know anyone who did and what there experience and opinion of them was? What is the companys reputation for quality? Yes, I know they are made in China....


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Built by xacd. The frame would be 100% servicable functional and will get the job done. Just dont expect a craftsman quality frame. If the aesthetics are not a big issue go for it.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 2 friends with them. Both bikes look ok.
People on this and other forums tend to run down the welds.
They are not like Seven, Moots ect,ect. But they are fine.

Anyway, both friends love them and ride them to death.
They swear by them and praise the guy who runs the site.

It's a cheap Ti frame, but it works fine.


----------



## MLCrisis (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm purely a recreational rider, 6'0" and just over 200lb and ride 2 different Habaneros. I've had my stock 64cm Hab road bike for almost 8 years and also splurged for a custom Hab cross frame about a year ago. Mark Hickey is very good to work with and I'm very happy with both bikes.


----------



## paul y. (Apr 7, 2008)

I ride a Lynskey, but for the $ difference Habanero puts out a nice frame.


----------



## Flip D (Jul 6, 2004)

I have the Habanero cyclocross frame for about 6 yrs. Built it up as a winter/rain training bike but it fits great and has a lively feel. The last few years, my Cevelo RS only gets ridden when I feel like something different to keep motivated but I like the ride of my Haby better.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a hardtail mountain framed Habenero which I converted into urban assault bike with light wheels and eventually drop bars. I always liked the bike's performance amd quality. It looked as clean when I traded it off as the day I got it.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Habs are nearly as expensive as the Lynskeys, but with much less warranty. I would either buy direct from XACD, buy complete a Taiwanese made Bikesdirect "Motobecane" , buy a used older Litespeed, Dean or Merlin, or pop for a lifetime warranty and beautiful craftsmanship of new Lynskey. I don't think the Hab price point makes much sense.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Ever-Ti Road Bikes*

Looking into these frames, look great from online. Does anyone have any experience with them. I like the Lyneskys but im turned off by how there is an upcharge for every little thing, bike build, frame coating, brushed...etc. However, so far I am impressed with there customer service. 
.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ever-Ti used to be made in Russia, same as the now defuct English Omega (now enigma) brand. Last I heard they source their frames from Taiwan (based on their own designs)


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

I saw these frames on ebay for $830- I'd like to know more about it-

http://predatorbike.com/Road.php


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

To resurrect this thread, I bought a 60 cm Classic Habanero titanium bicycle with Shimano 105 components and Ultegra-Open Pro wheels about a month ago. I was returning to cycling after a long hiatus and I was wanting something to replace my '86 Pinarello Treviso with Dura Ace components that I raced long ago. I stopped by the local shops to see what was around and found that I had no interest in carbon fiber bikes. Ditto for aluminum. I really liked the idea of titanium but had to deal with the sticker shock. In nosing around the internet I came upon Habanero cycles and e-mailed Mark. He was very helpful in terms of getting an appropriate setup. I got the bike quickly and find it is superior to my old Pinarello in virtually every way. It is lighter, more comfortable with a carbon fork, and the Shimano STI system really beats the old downtube shifters. Plus, it was cheaper when adjusted for inflation that my old Pinarello, and to my mind, considerably cheaper than a Lynsky or other titanium alternative. So, my experience with Habanero has been great (and yes I know it is of Chinese manufacture) and I can recommend that you consider Habanero.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Are you sure?*



Kontact said:


> Habs are nearly as expensive as the Lynskeys


Looking at the websites a stock Hab is $895.00 and a Lynskey Cooper (the lowest price) is $1795.00 That's not my definition of nearly as expensive.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is an old thread. Coopers were at one time $1295.


----------

